# Can't find any picture of my Oceanic Aquarium on the internet



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I know this is probably an old design.

When I got the tank for the pet store, there were stickers on it that labeled it as "Oceanic Systems". Currently, I can't find any picture of this tank on the internet.

















It is a beautiful tank.

Hardwood, and excellent craftsmanship.

The cover is made of some water proof material (not plastic). so no damage when it is wet. The interior has glass frame around the sides so I can place the light inside the tank.

Let me know if you find this tank on the internet.


----------

